# Speaker popping during explosions



## Apollomeo (Mar 6, 2013)

I need some assistance figuring out why my front mains pop during BluRay playback. I have a Sherwood Newcastle R972 and Infinity OVTR 1 as my mains. Does not happen any other time except during explosions. Any assistance would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

How loud are you listening to it? If you turn the volume down does it still pop on explosions?


----------



## Apollomeo (Mar 6, 2013)

I have the volume set low and even if I set it to where I can barely hear center channel, they still pop. You may not be familiar, but these speakers have powered subs.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Apollomeo said:


> I have the volume set low and even if I set it to where I can barely hear center channel, they still pop. You may not be familiar, but these speakers have powered subs.


How is the gain set on the subs...wondering if they might be meant for a smaller situation then you have. Are these pops like when you power up a sub after a power outage?


----------



## Apollomeo (Mar 6, 2013)

I have the gain turned all the way to 0, which is as low as I can get on the sub amps. These pops are much stronger and louder than a power up.


----------



## Apollomeo (Mar 6, 2013)

So, I found an adjustment on my AMP for LFE (low frequency effects) where I found adjustments to reduce levels on different modes like DTS and DTS ES MAster Audio, etc.. Problem solved.
Thanks for your responses.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

You've probably done it already but I would check the speaker cables and also try swapping them out to see if the popping goes away.


----------



## opell (Feb 18, 2017)

I agree it has something to do with the volume and troubleshooting it using the same speaker will allow you to determine what is really the defect.


----------

